# November 2022 Seismic



## kdemesa

I just took the Seismic exam. I felt ok about it. Also felt like there was abnormal amount of anchorage questions. How do others feel like they did?

After reading a few other recent threads, it sounds like I may receive my results before the 10th of December. Can anyone confirm this?

I've been unable to find pass rate for Seismic beyond 2017. Does any one know what the average pass rate is in recent years?


----------



## Milliontown

I was hoping for the results this morning but it will probably be in the next week or so. I was able to answer every problem but dang that test is short. I am on the fence if I passed this time.

Here’s a link to the pass rates, from Hiner’s book
https://engineerboards.com/threads/...-exam-results-october-2022.38639/post-7796128


----------



## kahuil

No results yet for November exam either.


----------



## kdemesa

Hoping to see a results email tomorrow. Any one receive their exam results yet?


----------



## VNGUYEN

Nothing yet.


----------



## Milliontown

They usually come out on Friday or Saturday in the early morning, I'm not expecting until Saturday to be safe.


----------



## Milliontown

I got mine, I passed!! Hoping for the best for everyone else.


----------



## VNGUYEN

Got mines at 3AM this morning, passed!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## kahuil

Passed surveying! 

I'm writing this because I didn't see too many reviews on Kirk's class. For future readers, I used only Kirk's class with Civil PE Surveying Review (CPESR). The lectures were more than enough to familiarize oneself with the material to tackle the problems he gives you in the quizzes and practice exams. I did all of the practice exams and questions for preparation. Also redid some of the ones I did poorly on. In this busy world, I was hoping there was no need to look into a second workbook or resource...and thankfully CPESR alone was enough to do the trick for me.


----------



## positive_swordfish

kahuil said:


> Passed surveying!
> 
> I'm writing this because I didn't see too many reviews on Kirk's class. For future readers, I used only Kirk's class with Civil PE Surveying Review (CPESR). The lectures were more than enough to familiarize oneself with the material to tackle the problems he gives you in the quizzes and practice exams. I did all of the practice exams and questions for preparation. Also redid some of the ones I did poorly on. In this busy world, I was hoping there was no need to look into a second workbook or resource...and thankfully CPESR alone was enough to do the trick for me.


congrats on passing! just curious, is your background in surveying or land development? i also used CPESR and found out i didnt pass first try, and found that my exam was harder than CPESR questions (apparently more like Reza). 

did you have a certain strategy on getting timing down because i felt like i had so many lengthy problems that it got really frustrating


----------



## kahuil

positive_swordfish said:


> congrats on passing! just curious, is your background in surveying or land development? i also used CPESR and found out i didnt pass first try, and found that my exam was harder than CPESR questions (apparently more like Reza).
> 
> did you have a certain strategy on getting timing down because i felt like i had so many lengthy problems that it got really frustrating


no experience in transpo, survey, structure, or anything of the likes before starting CPESR as I am on the environmental side of things but it was still fine. I actually thought the CPESR questions were harder than the actual exam....i had around 25 minutes to revisit questions i didn't know how to do at first glance. Starting seismic soon.


----------



## kahuil

positive_swordfish said:


> congrats on passing! just curious, is your background in surveying or land development? i also used CPESR and found out i didnt pass first try, and found that my exam was harder than CPESR questions (apparently more like Reza).
> 
> did you have a certain strategy on getting timing down because i felt like i had so many lengthy problems that it got really frustrating


no particular study strategy. just brute forced my way through all the problems and lectures the course had to offer.


----------

